# Mocha's Baby



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok Laura wanted me to post this for he as to no longer keep you all in suspense  so without further a do..

Mocha's Little doeling!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:stars: Congrats to Laura and Mocha!! She is so sweet  What long legs


----------



## nchen7

a little girl!!!! SOO SWEET!!!! congrats to Laura and Mocha!!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Yay!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know the legs are so long huh!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm a little confused.. I thought Mocha belonged to Trickyroo?? What happened to her, did she pass out from the excitement of it all?? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Another pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's still out there with her so she asked me to post the announcement for her


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, okay. I was wondering if maybe you were visiting her or something.. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I was! I just want to hug and snuggle that cutie!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! And she has wattles!!!  :stars:


----------



## nchen7

I LOVE WATTLES!!!!!

now I want baby goat snuggles!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Too cute....I love wattles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Aww, what a cutie! She's even my favorite color


----------



## ThreeHavens

Sweet thing!  I was so happy to get the text.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ so was I! I yelled and jumped out of my seat lol! My dad thought I was crazy!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Way to go Mocha!!! Thanks for not making us wait longer. What a cutie little doeling!


----------



## happybleats

Love it when a doe kids on time : ) and such a pretty little doe...well not too little..she's kind of a big girl lol..just want to kiss that nose!!!


----------



## Just goats

Congratulations on your new little doeling, she's soooo cute!! way to go Mocha!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks everybody  Yep , I survived , barely , lol
And , yes , I missed the birth ! I went inside to the bathroom ( silly me ) and was grabbing something to eat ,when Bob went out to check her and he came in saying " ya better help her dry her baby off" !!!
I just wasn't meant to be there , Mocha wanted to show me she could handle this all on her own  And she did , with flying colors !
What a gorgeous baby , her colors are just beautiful. I couldnt be happier with her and how Mocha is taking care of her 
What a miracle this little baby is ! Life is good 

Thanks Skyla for making the announcement , cause I wasnt leaving my Mocha or this little baby girl , lol I waiting so long for her , I just couldnt get enough , lol
I parked my chair right in the paddock with them and sat their and just marveled at them 
Then I had to run in and cancel my Drs appointment , lolol
They understood 

Thanks to my pit crew ~ Skyla , Danielle , Cathy and Riley 
I lost my brain as soon as I saw this beautiful baby , lolol.
So , I sure needed the guidance this morning .

Skyla , you have yourself a stunning little doeling 
And she does have long legs and they all work , so it doesnt get any better then that


----------



## TrinityRanch

Wow, she is so cute Laura!! Congratulations to you guys!!  :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens

You missed the birth?? What a stinker, Mocha. :laugh: But it shows you, she's a good kidder, which is GREAT.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mocha is a naughty girl :laugh: 

That is true Danielle  

And thanks Laura  I am so excited  glad I'm getting her from such a good home  and you'll get TONS of pics all the time lol! And Promise is excited to have a new friend


----------



## Trickyroo

Throughout the day we have been cleaning out the run in shed for Mocha and baby. Bob went and got more straw so he wanted me to pick baby up so he could rake it out. I thought I picked up baby slow enough for Mocha to see that I was taking her , but apparently not. She panicked when she didnt see her baby ! She kept calling for her and searching in the shed ! Poor Mocha , I have your baby here , I told her and knelt down with her so she could nuzzle her and see she was safe.
She basically would have taken her from me if she had hands !
I stayed that way so she could see her baby , then when Bob finished the shed , and smoothed out the straw as much as he could , we put her down and her and Mocha had a adorable reunion  She just kept talking and talking to her as if telling her never leave my side little 
one , lolol
Yes , I wanted the straw smoothed out so it doesnt poke my baby , lol
Yeah , Im certifiable , lol But ya'll knew that 
Baby is nursing and standing and walking around very well considering she is not even a day old , lolol !!!!
Gosh I cant believe how stinkin cute this little girl is !!!


----------



## HerdQueen

That is just great! She is beautiful. What are you going to name her?


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks  I will let Skyla name her since she will be hers


----------



## HerdQueen

Well Skyla what's her name gonna be? I think you should name her Laura


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We aren't 100% sure yet  After I talk to Laura and we agree on a name I'll let you all know 

And Laura, that is so sweet! Gotta love new goat mommies! and soon she will be begging you to take her   LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Awww, that's so sweet! Momma and baby are in amazing hands!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm happy for you! Maybe you should call her Latte, lol!


----------



## happybleats

Gee Tricky...if I didnt know better I would think you are a new goat mom....


----------



## nchen7

just too precious.

guess Mocha stuck to the doe's code - wait until everyone is gone to give birth. stinker! when my girl gave birth, i was snuggling with that little thing ALL THE TIME, so i get it! they're just so darn cute, and the SMELL of baby goats are just.....addicting!

can't wait for more pictures!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha!! I LOVE the smell of baby goat! Just love it! I sit and smell their heads!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And we picked a name  she will be Lynnhaven SS Hallelujah, and we will call her Hallie


----------



## nchen7

heads, backs, legs, neck.....i could smell them all over! now i want another baby goat. this 3 month old buckling that we have is yesterday's news! lol

cute name!!!!! could do with more pictures tho.....haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Once we disbud them it's just not the same lol! 

Thanks  
Lol!!


----------



## nchen7

mine still has his horns, but still.....they lose the smell much more quickly than human babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They do! Lol!

Man, if non goat people read this.. They'd lock us up! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

^^ heehee! :laugh: I just LOVE baby goat smell, too! I snuggle them and just can't stop sniffing their sweet little heads! I hate it when the smell fades! 


And I agree, nchen! We need more babies! Our doelings are too old, it's not the same anymore! Though my new girls still seems like babies.  they're really cute.


----------



## nchen7

yes, they are still cute, but the SMELL!!! I'm not addicted at all.....*twitch*twitch*

i think my non-goat friends already want to lock me up. glad i'm not alone in this!


----------



## Dayna

Awwww love the name!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! This is too funny! Lol! We are baby goat smell addicts lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dayna said:


> Awwww love the name!


Thanks


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! This is too funny! Lol! We are baby goat smell addicts lol!


 Hahaha!! Yes we are...


----------



## NubianFan

Awww congrats guys she is so cute.
Trickyroo you may think I am crazy but I think I would want to miss the birth if everything goes right. That way I don't have to freak out and worry during it even if things go smoothly. I think waking up to a dry healthy kid is ideal!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh I LOVE the smell of baby goat! Little Guy and Sunny love giving hugs, so while they're hugging me I'll just bury my nose in their little fuzzy necks. LOVE baby goats.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Oh that name is CUTE with a capital *C*!! Gosh, she is just so sweet! I love the random white splashes on her side...


----------



## happybleats

beautiful name for a beautiful Doe


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks guys  I do love the heck out of this little bundle , lol


Skyla , i just love that name ! Its so fitting for her 
It even looks pretty typed , lolol

I can so relate to baby goat smell ! I just snuggle the heck out of her !
She has the cutest expressions too , she has tiny eye brows that are adorable , lol Every minute I notice something new about her !
Im curious what color you guys think she is ......
Her fur is light looking at it , but very dark underneath if you brush it against the grain. Chamois , is that what this color is called ?

She is just the perfect little bundle of love


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She's chamoisee with a belt, and just stinkin' adorable


----------



## ThreeHavens

I LOVE her coloring. She is Chamoisee, but a unique dusty color ....


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh for Pete's sake why can't she be a twin . lolol
She did great through the night , momma Mocha was ever vigilant 
I Was happy to see Mocha finally take a good nap. 
Made sure I gave her her worm meds too she is such a wonderful momma ! It's such a blessing to watch her with baby 
Is there anything I'm forgetting to give baby or Mocha ?
Just want to make sure baby and mom continue to thrive. 
Mocha still looks a bit tired but she is so happy to show me her baby. 
If I talk to baby Mocha talks along with me 
Geez I can just sit here all day with them, lolol


----------



## nchen7

molasses water?? raisins?? I gave my girl that after she kidded...wolfed it all down!

well, if you're sitting there, don't be afraid to take more pictures!


----------



## Trickyroo

ROFL I will definitely take more pictures 
Mocha had her molasses water yesterday. Is it ok to give a little bit today too ?


----------



## nchen7

can't see how it could hurt? I mean...she DID just push out a baby!

I need to stop looking at pictures of Hallie. all I want to do is find one and bury my face in it!


----------



## Trickyroo

ROFL , she is addicting , very intoxicating too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was hoping so bad for another doeling too  maybe when you breed her again she will give you more does to pick from  lol!

And if she wants more molasses water then why not ?  and a favorites treat  :laugh:

Nchen7, I can't either lol! I woke upon the middle of the night and I was just staring at her pictures  lol!


----------



## happybleats

you can make her home made electrolytes if she needs more fluids...but always offer plain fresh water as well..let her choose..
after kidding protocal here is

mom gets:
wormer
Probios
fresh water and feed of course

baby gets
Selenium Vit e gel
Nutra drench
belly button gets a good dose of iodine a few times a day until its dry


Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses 
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## HerdQueen

LOVE her name!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think you've done great. Just watch momma's eyelids, stress can bring on wormload. Since I worm herbally, I just give them an extra dose after kidding, with extra molasses of course! First day or two, they get molasses water if they want it. Molasses also, evidently, fights anemia so it will be good after bloodloss. Kids here get some selenium. I only dip the cords right after birth as too much iodine can be toxic.

As long as baby and momma are happy, baby's tummy is full and momma's udder isn't TOO full, then you're set to go!


----------



## Texaslass

I've never done the iodine dip for the umbilical cords. I just didn't think of it some of the times, and it didn't seem to hurt, so I just never did it. I don't think it ever affected them in any way.I may do it in the future, but my reasoning has always been that they certainly wouldn't get that kind of treatment in the wild, and they seem to manage. 
But I know it's different when we take them out of their natural habitat, so we have to do things like that.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks everybody . Hallie is doing great , although the heat is just so bad here. I'm afraid for all the animals but especially Little Hallie.
She has been nursing well and peeing , she pees like a pro , so she is definitely drinking well. But seeing her panting is scaring the poop out of me ! Poor thing 
I have a feeling as soon as it cools down here a bit in a couple of days , she will be bouncing around , lol
It's just so oppressive here , really bad. I don't remember it being this bad here or maybe I'm just getting older , lol.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Trickyroo said:


> she pees like a pro


:slapfloor:Well that is a much sought after quality! I wish MY goats could do as well in that area!

Haha, glad she is doing well for you


----------



## Trickyroo

Well I was happy to see her peeing because I know she is drinking !


----------



## ThreeHavens

Is there a fan you can set up during the day? Not moving at her, but just moving the air around her.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I have brought an ice pack out for my kids once. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Just a couple of pictures of baby Hallie 
She is growing before my eyes and is just beautiful !
Im hoping to get more and better pictures this week , hopefully
the heat will lessen and she will feel like posing for us 
Im just dying to see her jump around , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo

I had to add this one picture of Blondie , baby Hallie's aunt and Mocha's BFF.
I think she took it a bit hard when she found out she wasnt going to be Mocha's bestest friend and playmate. Mocha has responsibilities and has no time for playing around right now. Even Mocha tried to explain it's only temporary. Poor Blondie  
I told her I would be her BFF and she was OK with that


----------



## ThreeHavens

What a cutie!!   Poor Blondie, hahaha!


----------



## Trickyroo

Baby Hallie looks just like her Daddy too 
I will try to post a picture of him .


----------



## TrinityRanch

They are SO cute! I cant get over that face!! Why o why must you make me want a Lamancha!?


----------



## nchen7

love them all!!! poor Blondie. she looks so sad!


----------



## Trickyroo

TrinityRanch said:


> They are SO cute! I cant get over that face!! Why o why must you make me want a Lamancha!?


LaMancha babies are irresistible , its inevitable you will want one after seeing their little faces 
She is the cutest little thing


----------



## chigarden

This is going to one spoiled little girl LOL  Congrats to you both !


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Cute little girl, poor Blondie! Belated congrats to both you and Mocha!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank you  
And yes , spoiled she is and always will be , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I think a little beyond spoiled  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

You stinka ! I was going to use that picture for my avatar , lolol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! You can if ya want  I was just gonna change it to the 'smile!' One  your free to use it  I have been changing it most daily anyway lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Awww, guys, she's so ADORABLE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She has gotten SO big!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , why did you change yours !!!!!
I was kidding , she's yours anyways 
I'm going to take new ones for ya first chance I get .
Put back that avatar missy !


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , she is growing in leaps and bounds , literally ,lol
She is a maniac in the morning ! I might have tie a bungee cord on 
her ! She loves HoneyBee , my lil Bill and Claire  She stops by their pen if they arent out , almost like she's asking them " can you come out and play " , lolol. They inherited a kiddie plastic picnic table and they are in love with it , lol Bill goes absolutely nutty on it ! That little man must have a supply of jet fuel somewhere , cause he can pour it 
on ! ROFL


----------



## ThreeHavens

Love to hear that!! How's miss Honey growing?


----------

